# Audi S6 Spy Photos over at WorldCarFans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A test mule of the Audi S6 was spotted this week in Germany (looks like Ingolstadt) and a large set of photos of the car have been published over on WorldCarFans. From the outside this car looks largely like a blacked out A6 S-line, though it wears last-generation S-car wheels and, more importantly, quad exhausts.

As most readers on here probably already know, the new S6 will be powered by a 408 hp 4.0T FSI biturbo engine and will be on the market in Europe by the end of this year according to some * hacked Russian ETKA files. * With that date in mind, we expect the car will be revealed at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September.

See all the pics of this test mule after the jump.

* Full Story - World Car Fans*


----------

